# Car alarm horn sounding off



## Tracz23 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello, 2001 Nissan Sentra SE 2.0L 

Last week my sentra door locks started locking and unlocking numerous times.. and then while my car was parked and key out.. the car alarm horn started./.. :wtf: _(possible ignition probs? )_I put the key in the ignition and it didnt quit the horn, and turned it and still didn't. So i pulled the horn fuse and it stopped.. 10 mins later the horn went off again, only muffled .. so I looked at the fuses and saw Horn2 10A fuse.. so i pulled that one and the alarm stopped. Then... I was in the drive thru yesterday and the car just quit... I wasnt overheating .. I started it back up and it was fine. The cd player time went to 12:00... Now .. when the whole horn thing happened days before we did also remove the cable fromthe battery and then put it back on to get the horn to stop before pulling the fuse.. We tightened the cable today.. after what happened yesterday in the drive thru.. I am wondering if after us tightening the battery cable on, this happens again with my car shutting off.. what else could be the problem? 
I am hoping you say it was the battery causing the car to just turn off while idle. ** note this is the first time the alarm ever went off.. and also the first time the car ever turned off on its own. *** 

Owned it for year and a half


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Have your alarm system checked. Had a friend with the same problem a while back. Hard headed fool would not have it checked. He kept on driving while the alarm was blaring away shutting or turning off the horn will not solve this. You just silenced the still active alarm which is, most probably, why the car shut down on you.


----------



## Tracz23 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea but.. It doesnt make sense it shut down while i was idle in drive ... and just now when i went to check the car. it wouldnt start.. no power at all.. the cd player time was flashing off an on, and when i hit cd, that was off and on like someone was turning the power off and on.. and then i turned the key again and it started fine;. its as if the power isnt making a full connection.. I do have corrosion happening on the posts.. im going to do a full on clean of the posts..


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like corrosion on the battery cables. The negative clamps on those cables are especially weak. You may not see the corrosion but it's probably there, enough to make a difference. Also if you can grab the terminal and turn it with any reasonable force it's loose.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like a battery issue to me. The best clue is that the clock went to 12:00. This means the car totally lost electrical power. Bad battery, corroded cables, etc.

----------------
Now playing: Texas - Beliefs
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The terminals are very thin material. You need to keep and eye on them. I've had to replace (make) one for mine already so I now spray them with battery terminal protectant often.


----------



## HitDroad (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all new here, so far a very good forum full of info.
My alarms light is on all the time and it quit sound when armed and disarm, any help is apresiate
thanks Juan


----------

